# zink duck calls?



## cupped and committed 07 (Nov 8, 2006)

i have been lookin for some new calls and i have heard of zink before, but i have never actually got try one out in person. so are these good calls or what....jus give me some feed back on these or any other duck calls that you would recommend me tryin out or buyin....thanks yall preciate it!


----------



## mallardstomper (Nov 14, 2006)

I like a quackhead (quackstacker) double reed , it sounds great ,really raspy.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

I have blown the zink power hen and I wasn't impressed. There are plenty of other duck calls out there, it just all depends on how much you are willing to spend. RNT, Buck Gardner, and Hunter Specialties make some good affordable calls, but the best way to know what you will like is to go to your local sporting goods store and try a whole bunch


----------



## Chad32 (Jan 3, 2006)

I like Zink calls, but goosebusters2 said it best...



> the best way to know what you will like is to go to your local sporting goods store and try a whole bunch


----------



## Rusty Hallock (Aug 21, 2004)

The best advice you have received is to go to a retailer and test drive the duck calls to see which one fits you best and delivers the performance you desire.

If you are looking for a call that is a ringer, then the Power Hen or XR-2 would not be the call for you. The XR-2 is a double reed and the Power Hen is a single reed. In my opinion they are pure mallard hen. The Power Hen delivers more volume then the XR-2 but can still get low for finishing birds. I have used a Power Hen the last two seasons.


----------



## Mallard Man (Oct 13, 2006)

Try an Echo Trash Talker. Real raspy and only $15-$20 depending on where you get it. But like he said, try em out and see what fits your calling style.


----------



## deadduck6 (Oct 3, 2006)

i bought one of the first zink goose calls when they hit the market.
it was the paralyzer.for me it was a tough call to learn how to blow.
lots of hand and tongue conrdination.one sound do this ,another sound do that.i realize all calls need a certain amount of this ,but this call required alot of it.again this is just my opinion.

craig


----------



## hydro870 (Mar 29, 2005)

Echo & RNT - probably the best 2 DUCK call makers.


----------



## gunther274 (Oct 24, 2006)

i have blown zink duck calls, not impressed. go with an rnt or barney calif neckbreaker.


----------

